# What Is In Our Juice?



## Oupa (6/3/14)

It is remarkable how educated many vapers have become about chemicals and specifically the contents of their favourite eliquids. And rightly so... After many many years of inhaling the smoke from burning tobacco leaf with all sorts of nasty additives and chemicals invading their bodies, they are finally free and have the right to not only demand the tastiest of eliquids, but also the purest! When puffing away on cigarettes over the years you would never hear a smoker asking or enquiring what exactly is in the cigarette they are smoking? Or what was added to the tobacco to make it so smooth or to taste a certain way? The less we knew the better! All this has changed and vapers now have the power and the right to ask questions and choose what they inhale...

At Vapour Mountain we only source great quality ingredients for our juices and will always thoroughly test each ingredient to make sure we are satisfied with the quality and flavour profile. We take our own health as well as the health of our customers very seriously and always work in a clean, hygienic environment, using all prescribed protective gear like masks and latex gloves.

We keep up to date with the latest trends, research and development in the eliquid industry and will never stock or use any flavour concentrate containing ingredients that are flagged as hazardous or unwanted in eliquids; such as oils, xantham gum, sugar, artificial sweeteners, diacetyl or diethylene glycol. The only sweetener used in our flavour concentrates is a safe organic compound called ethyl maltol.

Our flavours are sourced from well known, reputable and established South African flavour suppliers. The flavours are strictly food grade and are either natural flavours or nature identical flavours. Certain tobacco flavours are also sourced from reputable suppliers in the United States.

Our nicotine concentrate is manufactured in the United States and is of a VERY pure quality (99.89%). Full chemical analysis report available.

So next time you enjoy your favourite Vapour Mountain eliquid, rest assured that it was prepared with love, care and only the best ingredients available!

p.s. - all the above information and chemical analysis reports will be available on our website once it goes live.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## TylerD (6/3/14)

Great stuff. Good to know!
And when will you guys go live?


----------



## Oupa (6/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Great stuff. Good to know!
> And when will you guys go live?


 
Lol... knew that was coming! At the moment, focusing on Legends. All in good time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Awesome post @Oupa

VM juicies rock!!


----------



## johan (6/3/14)

Funny when we all smoked stinkies we didn't care two hoots what we inhaled, now a certain proportion of the vaping community are very sensitive what they inhale? But thank you very much @Oupa for putting all the cautious vapers at rest.


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

nicely stated @Oupa


----------



## devdev (6/3/14)

I had sort of worried that locally made juices were made by someone standing in his underpants in his dirty kitchen, between opened bottles of flavours, unwashed dishes and empty tins of dog food, while the dog licked the funnel on the floor. Sort of like the scene in breaking bad where Walt & Jessie cooked meth in the RV

Thanks for putting my overactive imagination to rest Oupa, the proof is definitely in the quality and consistency of every bottle of VM juice I have had the pleasure of using in the past 4 months

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Reinhardt (6/3/14)

Thanks @Oupa 

Love your juice! You can really taste the quality and not just that. What a pleasant guy.
Keep it up!


----------



## Derick (6/3/14)

johanct said:


> Funny when we all smoked stinkies we didn't care two hoots what we inhaled, now a certain proportion of the vaping community are very sensitive what they inhale? But thank you very much @Oupa for putting all the cautious vapers at rest.



Yeah, there is nothing as bad as an ex-smoker


----------



## Oupa (6/3/14)

Soooo... some people are worried about Custard flavours and the fact that you cannot create a custard flavour without using one of the following flavours: diacetyl, acetyl propionyl and acetoin. It was tested and found that acetoin could under the right conditions catalyse and form trace amounts of diacetyl. I can confirm that our Custard flavour, or any of our other flavours, do not contain any added diacetyl. Our custard flavour could contain acetoin though... that could catalyse and form trace amounts of diacetyl. So bottom line is: If you are worried about trace amounts of Diacetyl, do not order Vanilla Custard flavour from us or any supplier in the world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick (6/3/14)

The thing is, even with those flavours with Diacetyl - that famous FDA study found so little Diacetyl in the liquid that by law, when the parts per million is that low, you legally do not have to list it as an ingredient.

I know we all rather want to be safe that sorry, but there is in my opinion also a limit. Microwave popcorn contains Diacetyl and way more than any ecig liquid - so everytime someone is microwaving some butter flavoured popcorn and you smell it - you are in fact already inhaling Diacetyl

So are we now going to get a gasmasks to avoid Diacetyl? Are we going to picket the popcorn companies to stop making butter flavoured popcorn?

So to each his own - I personally would vape Diacetyl - but it has to be my choice, if the company is up front about it and it is on the label somewhere, then I can choose to vape it - and others can choose to avoid it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (6/3/14)

Thanks @Oupa I don't care if its acetoin or acetone, it still tastes grand and keep me off the stinkies.


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

Derick said:


> The thing is, even with those flavours with Diacetyl - that famous FDA study found so little Diacetyl in the liquid that by law, when the parts per million is that low, you legally do not have to list it as an ingredient.
> 
> I know we all rather want to be safe that sorry, but there is in my opinion also a limit. Microwave popcorn contains Diacetyl and way more than any ecig liquid - so everytime someone is microwaving some butter flavoured popcorn and you smell it - you are in fact already inhaling Diacetyl
> 
> ...


I share your sentiments, @Derick. It must be declared for us to make an informed choice.


----------



## Silver (7/3/14)

Winning post @Oupa and great to know how seriously you take the safety of the ingredients. I love your juices and think they will be a solid portion of my vaping juice stocks for a long time to come. I intend reading everything you post on your website from a safety point of view. Thank you sir!

I agree with you that while smoking, we never wanted to know what was in the cigarette smoke. The less we knew, the better. That is spot on.

But now, that we are vaping and we are taking the "healthier route", we go a bit overboard on safety. I think that is human nature 

As for @Derick's post about the microwave popcorn, well let me say that I have learnt so much about flavours, ingredients, recapping ohms law and so many other things since I started vaping. So if vaping allows me to become more knowledgeable and discerning about what I choose to ingest or inhale, then that is a good thing. I agree that the more transparency, the better. Let the consumer choose.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ashley A (22/1/15)

Thank for the info. I need to share this with some pals that belive Twisp liquids are the safest because they are approved in SA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/1/15)

Awesome... our juices are healthy.

*says before he chucks down a take-away burger, dripping in chilli sauce and a 500ml coke*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

